# Manual Tester Hansen Fn



## gustavotz (Abr 19, 2018)

Estimados,
Espero que este sea el foro correcto para la publicación, en caso contrario por favor, háganmelo saber.
Hace unos días encontré entre las cosas de mi padre -cuando no está reviso "el galpón" a ver si descubro algo nuevo o interesante- un tester Hansen Fn y lo tomé prestado. Tiene los accesorios originales (excepto las puntas estándard). No tiene caja ni manual. Estuve buscando manuales y sólo encontré un pdf que al parecer es un fragmento del original (tiene 31 páginas) y por la calidad resulta difícil de leer. Creo que el original tiene 77 páginas por lo que pude leer. ¿Alguno lo tendrá -ese u otro que esté completo- para facilitármelo en PDF. Desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## chclau (Abr 19, 2018)

Busque por Google y enseguida lo encontre

Manual Tester Hansen FN[1]
Manual Tester Hansen FN[1]

Espero que sea lo que buscabas


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 19, 2018)

chclau dijo:


> Busque por Google y enseguida lo encontre


Esos son los que dice que están incompletos (y lo están...la pagina 31 queda colgada).

Acá parece que hay un tío que tiene un manual: Tecnicosaurios.com • Ver Tema - Multimetro Hansen FN  modelos.?
Habría que ver si lo presta o escanea o qué...
También hacen referencia a un libro de manuales sobre testers Hansen.


----------



## Rorschach (Abr 19, 2018)

Recordando, mi primer tester a los 12 años fue un Central CT500, hasta que lo hice bolsa, luego compré (me compraron), un Cherry FN fabricado por Hansen , e igual al Hansen FN, vaya a saber por qué dos marcas y el mismo aparato, pero eran muy buenos y pintones !!!

El que muestro es igual al que yo tenía:

​



Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## pandacba (Abr 19, 2018)

El Hansen FM fue el primero que tuve me lo regalo mi abuelo, las escalas estaban  adecuadas para el trabajo baiscamente con equipos valvulares, era muy pero muy completo
1jgo de puntas normales
1 jgo de puntas de alta tensón(hasta 1200V)
1 punta para HV 14KV
1 punta para HV 28KV (desarmable)
1 punta para detección de RF
2 pilas de 1.5V 1015(AA)
1 bateria de 22.5V tenia una forma cuadrada


----------



## gustavotz (Abr 19, 2018)

Rorschach dijo:


> Recordando, mi primer tester a los 12 años fue un Central CT500, hasta que lo hice bolsa, luego compré (me compraron), un Cherry FN fabricado por Hansen , e igual al Hansen FN, vaya a saber por qué dos marcas y el mismo aparato, pero eran muy buenos y pintones !!!
> 
> El que muestro es igual al que yo tenía:
> 
> ...


Tiene toda la pinta. y está en buen estado, le faltan los tornillos de la caja. No me dedico profesionalmente a la electrónica, pero me viene bien. Hay momentos donde los números del digital no se quedan quietos y es bastante molesto. Gracias por el comentario. Saludos.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Abr 19, 2018



Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Esos son los que dice que están incompletos (y lo están...la pagina 31 queda colgada).
> 
> Acá parece que hay un tío que tiene un manual: Tecnicosaurios.com • Ver Tema - Multimetro Hansen FN  modelos.?
> Habría que ver si lo presta o escanea o qué...
> También hacen referencia a un libro de manuales sobre testers Hansen.


Gracias, voy a probar suerte ahí.


----------



## pandacba (Abr 19, 2018)

Este si bien es un muy buen tester analógico, no es adecuado, la batería de 22.5 es difícil de conseguir.
Si se estropea alguna resistencia tiene valores que fueron echos para ese equipo.
Si te interesa uno analógico
Te recomiendo este es muy bueno





Muchas tiendas de electrónica de las que venden instrumentos lo tienen y si no búscalo en mercado libre


----------



## gustavotz (Abr 19, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> Este si bien es un muy buen tester analógico, no es adecuado, la batería de 22.5 es difícil de conseguir.
> Si se estropea alguna resistencia tiene valores que fueron echos para ese equipo.
> Si te interesa uno analógico
> Te recomiendo este es muy bueno
> ...


Gracias, lo voy a tener en cuenta. Lo vi en ML y es relativamente accesible. Vivo en Rosario, así que hay que ver cuanto está acá. Por lo general se consigue todo, solo que más caro. Si no algún amigo cuando se pegue una vuelta también me puede ayudar. Como sea, gracias por el dato, conocía la marca pero no tenía opiniones.


----------



## gustavotz (Abr 20, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> El Hansen FM fue el primero que tuve me lo regalo mi abuelo, las escalas estaban  adecuadas para el trabajo baiscamente con equipos valvulares, era muy pero muy completo
> 1jgo de puntas normales
> 1 jgo de puntas de alta tensón(hasta 1200V)
> 1 punta para HV 14KV
> ...


Me interasaba también el tema de que fuera hecho trabajar con equipos valvulares. Vi que había ejemplos de su utilización en pruebas de válvulas. Tengo en carpeta la reparación de algunas radios (cosa que no hice nunca) y pensé que sería útil. Quizá hoy en día para tales trabajo no convenga o no sea necesario. De todas maneras lo aprovecharé en sus funciones de voltímetro y amperímetro.


----------



## Rorschach (Abr 20, 2018)

gustavotz dijo:


> Gracias, lo voy a tener en cuenta. Lo vi en ML y es relativamente accesible. Vivo en Rosario, así que hay que ver cuanto está acá. Por lo general se consigue todo, solo que más caro. Si no algún amigo cuando se pegue una vuelta también me puede ayudar. Como sea, gracias por el dato, conocía la marca pero no tenía opiniones.




Ese tester* Pro´sKit  MT-2017* no te lo recomiendo, es de baja calidad, falla mucho, y tiene mala precisión, en el lnstituto donde da clases un colega amigo mío, muchos alumnos lo compraron ( sin consultarlo), y les salieron malísimos !!!!
Tenelo en cuenta !
Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## gustavotz (Abr 20, 2018)

Rorschach dijo:


> Ese tester* Pro´sKit  MT-2017* no te lo recomiendo, es de baja calidad, falla mucho, y tiene mala precisión, en el lnstituto donde da clases un colega amigo mío, muchos alumnos lo compraron ( sin consultarlo), y les salieron malísimos !!!!
> Tenelo en cuenta !
> Saludos Cordiales
> Rorschach


Ese es un tema. Las cosas de buena calidad me parece que están fuera de mi alcance y lo poco que hago de electrónica no me genera ingresos, más bien lo contrario. Por eso mi idea es tratar de usar lo que tengo o pueda conseguir. Además, confieso, tengo algo de anticuario y me gusta rescatar cosas olvidadas y ponerlas en valor. Sé que a veces no se justifica, pero es más fuerte que yo.


----------



## Rorschach (Abr 20, 2018)

gustavotz dijo:


> Ese es un tema. Las cosas de buena calidad me parece que están fuera de mi alcance y lo poco que hago de electrónica no me genera ingresos, más bien lo contrario. Por eso mi idea es tratar de usar lo que tengo o pueda conseguir. Además, confieso, tengo algo de anticuario y me gusta rescatar cosas olvidadas y ponerlas en valor. Sé que a veces no se justifica, pero es más fuerte que yo.



Correcto... , es preferible recuperar y restaurar algo bueno y que valga la pena, y no comprar algo de de mala calidad, y que luego termine dándote dolores de cabeza, recuerda que lo barato sale caro !!!!
En lo de anticuario, también somos parecidos  !!!!

Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## pandacba (Abr 20, 2018)

Yo tengo dos de esos y no he tenido problemas, la presición esta dentro de la tolerancia que dice.
Ojo que hay copias de ese, como por ejemplo brothers y tienen otro color ese y otros similares que lo ves y parecen identiccos pero por dentro difieren mucho y esos si son malos.
Yo hablo de cosas que yo mismo he probado, no lo que me han dicho o le ha pasado a otros.
Como se hacen certificaciones de  cierto instrumental tenemos con que cotejar instrumentos con presición

También tenes esto




También se  consigue aquí en la argentina
Este otro también





y si no comprate algo similar a esto hay muchos en venta




A los chicos de hoy en día no le podes dar un tester anlógico, no saben cuidarlo, si se caen empiezan a medir mal, o es muy fácil dañarlo, yo tengo toneladas de tester digitales buenos y malos que me los regalan por romperlos por no saber utilzarlos, y de estos ni te cuento
mi hermana me volteo al suelo otro hansen FN, se salto la aguja de sus lugar y se torcio el eje
Yo hablo y recomieno cosas que yo he probado feacientemene, con otras marcas y modelos si hay problemas por eso no te he citado pero aún dentro de ellas hay un par que el instrumento es muy bueno


----------



## aquileslor (Abr 20, 2018)

Para sustituir las baterias yo uso las de 12 V de los controles y las sueldo en serie.
Hablando de HANSEN, alguien tuvo un tester Hansen de 100K de resistencia? Ese si que es un tester barbaro. No venía con las puntas de alto voltaje como el de 20K (del que estan hablando) pero tiene muy buena precisiòn y sensibilidad.
Me es muy ùtil. Otro tester utilìsimo es el Kyoritsu. Tiene 20K y creo que es el único de aguja que mide corrientes en alterna desde 200 ma hasta 20 A. En cada banco tengo uno (tres en total). Los importé directamente de la fábrica.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Abr 20, 2018

Perdon el añadido, el manual del Hansen tiene 88 páginas, es el que se vendía en Argentina. Y Charry es el nombre del modelo. Porque hacía otros. Recien me fijo para aclarar esto.  No tengo tiempò ni ganas de escanear un libro, por eso no lo hago. Perdon nuevamente.


----------



## pandacba (Abr 20, 2018)

Del tester que vos estas hablando yo tenia el de 50K por volt, estaba el que vos decís 100K por Volt
y también estaba el de cinta tensa que era el mejor de los tres que se vendieron en ese momento, allá entre el 85 y el 90, luego no ingreso ninguno más
Si escanearas el libro sería muy bueno, hazlo de a poco sería un gran aporte
El standar para un testera analógico es 20K por volt en continua y unos 5K en alterna
Alguno llevan ese nombre cherry, los que yo tengo son como la foto no tiene ese nombre.
Un tester bueno fue el standard 360 de sanwa, un tester básico muy bueno como todo lo que hace sanwa
Hay una copia del standard el que tiene la perilla blanca, tengo uno de esos  desde hace 30 años y no tenía nada que envidiarle al original, cada  tanto aparece en el mercado(el de ese fabricante, hay otros que son malos)
Lo muy bueno de esa época el TX301 y el N501 de sanwa
Por esos años mi amigo se compro un Keitley de banco


----------



## Rorschach (Abr 21, 2018)

Somos tocayos gustavotz  ,  el tester que muestro a continuación es un Sanwa CX506a con oscilador interno, de mi propiedad, original y hecho en Japón, publico también manual de instrucciones y características, y donde se consigue en Buenos Aires, Argentina, tenlo en cuenta si por las dudas decides comprar un analógico nuevo.-



​* Lugar donde se puede comprar, y donde lo he adquirido : CX506a Tester Analogico con oscilador interno - Rodar online*

Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## gustavotz (Abr 21, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> Yo tengo dos de esos y no he tenido problemas, la presición esta dentro de la tolerancia que dice.
> Ojo que hay copias de ese, como por ejemplo brothers y tienen otro color ese y otros similares que lo ves y parecen identiccos pero por dentro difieren mucho y esos si son malos.
> Yo hablo de cosas que yo mismo he probado, no lo que me han dicho o le ha pasado a otros.
> Como se hacen certificaciones de  cierto instrumental tenemos con que cotejar instrumentos con presición
> ...


Al sanwa lo tengo visto -está en cuante a precio bastante por encima del del pros'kit-, al segundo no. El último parece un verdadero tanque de larga data, no distingo la marca pero busque testers analógicos en ML y no lo vi. En cuanto al uso de instrumentos por parte de estudiantes te comento; yo estudié en una escuela técnica nacional. Terminé en el '97 y aunque es cierto que los tiempos van cambiando- nunca vi -y mirá que había de todo, chicos a los que les interesaba aprender y otros que iban porque los mandaba el padre- que rompieran un tester. Pero bueno, de eso ya hace 20 años, así que no te puedo discutir.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Abr 21, 2018



aquileslor dijo:


> Para sustituir las baterias yo uso las de 12 V de los controles y las sueldo en serie.
> Hablando de HANSEN, alguien tuvo un tester Hansen de 100K de resistencia? Ese si que es un tester barbaro. No venía con las puntas de alto voltaje como el de 20K (del que estan hablando) pero tiene muy buena precisiòn y sensibilidad.
> Me es muy ùtil. Otro tester utilìsimo es el Kyoritsu. Tiene 20K y creo que es el único de aguja que mide corrientes en alterna desde 200 ma hasta 20 A. En cada banco tengo uno (tres en total). Los importé directamente de la fábrica.
> 
> ...


Tiempo y ganas son dos recursos verdaderamente escasos. Buena data la de las dos baterías de 12 V. Voy a ver si las dimensiones finales no exceden el espacio disponible para la de 22,5 que usa originalmente, tengo una de ellas que estaba con el tester (por suerte se la habían quitado y estaba a un lado). Tengo que conseguir además dos puntas estándar que vayan bien. Será cuando me pueda hacer una escapada, tengo la desdicha de que cuando termino de trabajar esos negocios están cerrados. Saludos.


----------



## pandacba (Abr 21, 2018)

Hay chicos que les gusta aprender y si les enseñas bien son cuidadosos, pero la mayoría hoy no es así,
Mi hermano, es profesor universitario y da clases en escuelas técnicas también.
Y hoy por hoy no era como años atrás lamentablemente.
Si se consigue que se interesen van cambiando de a poco.
Pero imaginate que la mayoría son de lugares marginales y les importa muy poco, nada de nada, le roban a sus compañeros, a los profesores,
No todos los lugares son iguales, hoy por hoy educar es muy difícil
El proskit que te dije de ese color es bueno yo lo he probado, y tienes carácteristicas muy interesantes, como poder medir por ejemplo hata-+25, la aguja queda al medio, si la tensión es positiva deflecta  a la derecha y si es negativa deflecta a la izquierda, con lo cual no te tenes que preocupar por la polaridad
Te dejo donde podes  bajar el manual con todas las caracteristicas
Manual y carácteristicas
Te dejo una foto de las escalas




Una foto de la llave selektora


----------



## gustavotz (Abr 21, 2018)

Rorschach dijo:


> Somos tocayos gustavotz  ,  el tester que muestro a continuación es un Sanwa CX506a con oscilador interno, de mi propiedad, original y hecho en Japón, publico también manual de instrucciones y características, y donde se consigue en Buenos Aires, Argentina, tenlo en cuenta si por las dudas decides comprar un analógico nuevo.-
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 166086Ver el archivo adjunto 166087Ver el archivo adjunto 166088
> 
> ...


Hola tocayo! Gracias por el dato, estuve mirando las prestaciones y el precio que vi me parece acorde. Pero la verdad es que en este momento no puedo con ese gasto. Tengo la intención de reparar algunas radio a válvulas y -en el camino- proveerme de los elementos necesarios, renegando y disfrutando. Tengo otras prioridades relacionadas, por ejemplo, de armarme un lugar que en principio tenga las medidas de seguridad correspondientes, por ahora me hice un tablero con varios tomas y una prueba con serie. Me está faltando la aislación galvánica y una jabalina. Por custiones que no creo necesario explicar me resultan más prioritarios estos últimos ítems. Aunque habría que ver como es el tema de las cuotas, una herramienta buena es algo que queda, mi viejo es metalúrgico; hay por ejemplo una caja de tubos Bahco que está desde que tengo memoria; cuando usas una marca pichicho te das cuenta lo que es una buena herramienta. En cuanto al tester y para achicar mi ignorancia: ¿El oscilador interno es para la medición de capacidad?


----------



## peperc (Abr 21, 2018)

referente a testers hay que tener cuidado.

hace un tiempo vi que se vendian LOTES de testeres y pinzas amperometricas  DEFECTUOSAS.
es mas, recuerdo haber pasado por un negocio que vendia , y a buen precio, creo que era un negocio de mas que nada refrigeracion, y entre y le pedi un tester, pero antes de comprarlo queria probarlo, aunque sea si me daba contiinuidad y algo mas ( meterlo en el enchufe en la escala adecuada , o medir una pila)..
por suerte hice la prueba NO ANDABA ....

te venden truchadas , total, con suerte vivis lejos y te la comes y no volves.
o pensas que lo estropeaste vos y te lo comes..

hay que comprar en negocios seguros , sino, te llevas un par de componentes y con total caradura Y DERECHO le pedis probarlo.


----------



## gustavotz (Abr 21, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> Hay chicos que les gusta aprender y si les enseñas bien son cuidadosos, pero la mayoría hoy no es así,
> Mi hermano, es profesor universitario y da clases en escuelas técnicas también.
> Y hoy por hoy no era como años atrás lamentablemente.
> Si se consigue que se interesen van cambiando de a poco.
> ...


Se agradece la información !!

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Abr 21, 2018



peperc dijo:


> referente a testers hay que tener cuidado.
> 
> hace un tiempo vi que se vendian LOTES de testeres y pinzas amperometricas  DEFECTUOSAS.
> es mas, recuerdo haber pasado por un negocio que vendia , y a buen precio, creo que era un negocio de mas que nada refrigeracion, y entre y le pedi un tester, pero antes de comprarlo queria probarlo, aunque sea si me daba contiinuidad y algo mas ( meterlo en el enchufe en la escala adecuada , o medir una pila)..
> ...


Y si, hay gente para todo !!


----------



## pandacba (Abr 22, 2018)

Podes llamar o mandar un mail a Alamtec que vende instrumental, es una casa seria con muchos años en el mercado.
Por otro lado si lo compras en tu ciudad es muy simple pedis que lo muestren, que le pongan las pilas y ver como funciona.
Aca muchos hablan de oído, yo tengo dos de esa marca y funcionan muy bien, tan bueno han salido que voy a comprar otros dos más.
Ojo tengo otros instrumentos, estos los utilizo en las tareas diarias, por ejemplo tengo dos Sanwa N501 los utilizo en ciertas situaciones. también tengo un TX301, lo mismo.
Tengo tester digitales, varios para uso diario, 3 1/2 digitos 3 3/4 digitos, 4 1/2 digitos, 6 digitos.
Cada uno los utilizo según sea la necesidad.
Leiste el manual que te puse?


----------



## Rorschach (Abr 22, 2018)

Estimado tocayo gustavotz, el tester *Pro´skit MT-2017*, es de baja calidad, su miliamperímetro con poco tiempo de uso se traba, y la llave selectora se falsea rápidamente, de ahí también su precio, *si recibo recomendaciones de mis colegas amigos, las tomo, sobre todo porque son amigos, saben, y confío en ellos*, no compro instrumentos baratos y/o de mala calidad, porque resultan saliendo caros, yo ni a mis técnicos se los doy.
Las imágenes que te enviaron del tester pro´skit son de la WEB, no propias, yo te envié imágenes mías del tester Sanwa CX506a que tengo en casa, y que te recomendé en el caso que quieras comprar un analógico.-

Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## gustavotz (Abr 22, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> Podes llamar o mandar un mail a Alamtec que vende instrumental, es una casa seria con muchos años en el mercado.
> Por otro lado si lo compras en tu ciudad es muy simple pedis que lo muestren, que le pongan las pilas y ver como funciona.
> Aca muchos hablan de oído, yo tengo dos de esa marca y funcionan muy bien, tan bueno han salido que voy a comprar otros dos más.
> Ojo tengo otros instrumentos, estos los utilizo en las tareas diarias, por ejemplo tengo dos Sanwa N501 los utilizo en ciertas situaciones. también tengo un TX301, lo mismo.
> ...


Sí, lo leí. Gracias por la info!

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Abr 22, 2018

Gracias por los comentarios y recomendaciones. Me permiten ampliar un poco mi angosto panorama. Creo que por ahora voy a defenderme con lo que tengo. Trataré de poner en valor lo mejor posible este último hallazgo que es el Hansen; con un juego de puntas nuevas y tratando de adaptar alguna batería, caso contrario me limitaré a las funciones que no la requieran. El tema del manual viene complicado, pero seguiré probando, además para el uso más simple se puede prescindir de él, anque siempre es bueno tener la documentación que acompaña al producto. Quizá dentro de algún tiempo encare la compra de un nuevo tester.
Saludos.


----------



## Rorschach (Abr 22, 2018)

gustavotz dijo:


> Gracias por los comentarios y recomendaciones. Me permiten ampliar un poco mi angosto panorama. Creo que por ahora voy a defenderme con lo que tengo. Trataré de poner en valor lo mejor posible este último hallazgo que es el Hansen; con un juego de puntas nuevas y tratando de adaptar alguna batería, caso contrario me limitaré a las funciones que no la requieran. El tema del manual viene complicado, pero seguiré probando, además para el uso más simple se puede prescindir de él, anque siempre es bueno tener la documentación que acompaña al producto. Quizá dentro de algún tiempo encare la compra de un nuevo tester.
> Saludos.




Me parece muy bien, porque el Hansen FN ha sido en su tiempo de muy buena factura, y es valedero recuperarlo y restaurarlo,  ¡¡¡ siempre lo barato sale caro !!!!
Acá, algunos dicen tener cosas, y probarlas, ¡ incomprobable !, imaginación quizás, porque nunca han mostrado nada propio en el foro, tenlo en cuenta Gustavo !
Exitos tocayo, en la puesta en valor del Hansen FN  !!!!

Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 22, 2018)

<modo show-off="on"/>
Esto no sirve de nada, pero yo tengo un Hansen AT-1020 que usaba cuando estaba en la universidad (debe ser de 1986 o por ahí).

​<modo show-off="off"/>


----------



## Rorschach (Abr 22, 2018)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> <modo show-off="on"/>
> Esto no sirve de nada, pero yo tengo un Hansen AT-1020 que usaba cuando estaba en la universidad (debe ser de 1986 o por ahí).
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 166128​<modo show-off="off"/>


Excelente !!!! Dr. Zoidberg ! Muy buen tester !


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 22, 2018)

Rorschach dijo:


> Excelente !!!! Dr. Zoidberg ! Muy buen tester !


Gracias Rorschach 
Es moooooi bueno, el problema que tiene es que parece que el pote de ajuste de resistencia cero está "sucio"...pero no hay hueco ni forma de abrirlo para limpiarlo o echarle algo adentro. Es un pote re-chiquito y de giro muy "contenido y suave", pero no me deja ajustar el cero en modo resistencia, sobre todo en escala x1.
Lo demás anda perfecto!


----------



## peperc (Abr 22, 2018)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> <modo show-off="on"/>
> Esto no sirve de nada, pero yo tengo un Hansen AT-1020 que usaba cuando estaba en la universidad (debe ser de 1986 o por ahí).
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 166128​<modo show-off="off"/>


exactamente el mismo tengo yo, ni se donde ya..
ni lo recordaba, las hembras de las fichas banana no las recordaba tan finas.
pero que lo tengo lo tengo.

igual, es al dope, hoy dia, uso el tester digital.
a veces uno se hace tanta historia , entre el tester de einstein o el tester fluke con verdadero rms..... jaaa
y con el chino de 120 mangos andas ok para lo que a veces se necesita.



d


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 22, 2018)

Yo hace mucho que no lo uso, pero es ireemplazable cuando tenes que monitorear señales de evolucion ms o menos lenta.
Con uno digital podes hacerlo, pero necesitas captura y salida a PC para ver la evolucion.
Con un tester analogico podes incluso ver problemas a medida que la tension varía..


----------

